# Lost - Salamander waist bag, last seen in Silver Tacoma @ OB



## TAC (Apr 26, 2004)

I am looking for the couple that shuttled me, my boat, my dog, and my fiancee at OBJ on Saturday morning 5/27/06. Needless to say they were very nice and the ride was much appreciated. They were driving a silver Tacoma EXTRA Cab with a blue creeker in the bed. I am so bad at names, but I think they were from Boulder, and he ran the Upper East later that day. I left my Salamander waist bag in the truck. If anyone knows anything please let me know. Trent (720) 394-5375


----------

